# Whither niload, NetInfoManager in Leopard?



## shochatd (Oct 27, 2007)

After upgrading to Leopard today, I noticed two things did not carry over:
1. Some names/IP addresses of other hosts (previously set using niload)
2. NFS automounts to my Linux box (previously set up using NetInfoManager)
None of these things appear to be there any more. What am I supposed to use now?
-- David


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 27, 2007)

Here's an Apple info article that might help you...
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=306494

dscl, along with the Directory Manager utility, may be what you need to use now.


----------



## powermac (Oct 28, 2007)

In the Terminal logged in as an admin user type:
sudo passwd -u root


----------



## shochatd (Oct 28, 2007)

What I need to know is how to set up an NFS automount. An example would be particularly helpful. I found that I can simply edit /etc/hosts to add a host/address pair.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 28, 2007)

I've read that it's quite simple if you go to Connect to Server under the Go menu in the Finder. You might need to configure the Directory Utility if your shares have some special configuration....

There's a ton of info about this in your Mac help files.


----------

